# 135 m.f. leaking power steering fluid



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Have power steering fluid leaking out vent on steering column does anyone know how to fix problem and where _I_ can order repair kit. Thanks for any information you may have.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The leak you describe is the shaft seal in the power steering valve. The repair kit is still available through Massey dealers in the US, or just about any AGCO franchise. But, you will need your serial number to obtain the correct version. Or, if the serial number is missing take a picture of the lower housing on the steering gear and take that with you to look up the parts. There were early and late power steering valve assemblies that are nearly identical, and sometimes the ten dollar seal kit that is currently available does not solve the problem.

The option I would do myself is order a complete aftermarket power steering valve from a vendor like Yesterday's Tractor Co. Considerably more money at about $550. Reason for my approach is wear on the components of the existing 50 year old valve can mean the kit will also leak, and I do not have to worry about if I am dealing with the old or new style valve rebuild. And, after you take a look at the repair manual you will not want to be doing this fix multiple times. Once every half century is enough!


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The leak you describe is the shaft seal in the power steering valve. The repair kit is still available through Massey dealers in the US, or just about any AGCO franchise. But, you will need your serial number to obtain the correct version. Or, if the serial number is missing take a picture of the lower housing on the steering gear and take that with you to look up the parts. There were early and late power steering valve assemblies that are nearly identical, and sometimes the ten dollar seal kit that is currently available does not solve the problem.
> 
> The option I would do myself is order a complete aftermarket power steering valve from a vendor like Yesterday's Tractor Co. Considerably more money at about $550. Reason for my approach is wear on the components of the existing 50 year old valve can mean the kit will also leak, and I do not have to worry about if I am dealing with the old or new style valve rebuild. And, after you take a look at the repair manual you will not want to be doing this fix multiple times. Once every half century is enough!


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Wells I have ordered after market power steering valve along with seals & o rings . Will install this week & let you know the results. Thank's again for all info.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Have replaced power steering valve with new aftermarket valve assembly along with seals & o rings under & on top of valve, put it still leaks out air vent. any info. on problem would be greatly app.thank's.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Mr. Wells springs on old valve assembly were broken. Fluid has stopped leaking from air vent ' now leaks out left arm on gear box. Do I need replace seals here first or repair complete gear box. Thank's for any info. from you or anyone else.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

The leak on power steering gear box was coming from plate on side gear box. Tighten 2 bolts stopped leak still no power steering working. So I will start with power steering pump and work my way back to power steering gear box hoping find problem. If anyone can help please let me know, thank you for any info.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Their is a small filter *inside* of the ps pump. At least on the UK model.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Pulled ps pump & there was not a filter or spring. Someone had already been into ps pump, so I ordered new pump & installed new pump.So now have leak in power steering cylinder under battery Have replaced ps steering valve & ps steering pump which I needed both,now will try rebuild ps cylinder. Does anyone have any suggestions on how do this rebuild thank's for any info


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The parts for old Mf tractors are available. If it is a UK model make sure you mark the hoses and holes to the cylinders so you connect them in the right place... If not it's a puzzle, both hoses are the same. It doesn't sound like a UK though.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

It is deluxe model. Plan on going in her this week so I will let you know what I find. Funny thing is no one around here has every been in ps rebuild so it's me & repair manual. So don't laugh to hard when I ask a lot of dumb questions cause I'm learning as I go. Just finished rebuilding hydraulic lift & pump took some time & several adjustments till I got it right or at least pick up & draft control working thanks for any info.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Daisy Kid said:


> It is deluxe model. Plan on going in her this week so I will let you know what I find. Funny thing is no one around here has every been in ps rebuild so it's me & repair manual. So don't laugh to hard when I ask a lot of dumb questions cause I'm learning as I go. Just finished rebuilding hydraulic lift & pump took some time & several adjustments till I got it right or at least pick up & draft control working thanks for any info.


The UK(made in England)model is different in a few ways from the North American 135 (Special and Deluxe)and I think the steering is one of them. MF never seemed to have much power steering problems except for the shortlived 235 model.The UK had it's headlights in front in the grille, in their own 'pods', here they were on the side of the hood.


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

Daisy Kid - Ill be following your post. I have a 1974(1972?) MF135 perkins gas with power steering cylinder up near the steering gear box. My leak of PS fluid occurs at the vent associated with the steering gear box; sounds like that is where your is too(?). My leak occurs due to seal failure of the power steering cylinder piston rod seal. I replaced the PS hoses, put in a new Massey power steering pump, and had the PS cylinder rebuilt by a massey dealer....The tractor ran fine for 2 hrs on day one.... then the leak (more like a "flow of fluid") reappeared soon after starting day two (yesterday). When turning the tractor on day 1 I often heard a whining or buzzing sound (did you hear anything with your tractor?). I think I have the worn steering valve leak issue and PS fluid is leaking thru worn valve parts and pressure is building up at the PS cylinder eventually blowing a hairline break in the piston rod seal. Since you rebuilt your steering valve Im sad that your leak re-appeared (it makes me question my odds of success). I wish you luck that the power steering cylinder rebuild fixes your problem. Thank for starting this thread.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Phil321 I do not hear any whining or buzzing noise when turning wheel.Have also replaced ps pump with new one,new ps valve installed. I have 2 leaks one at air vent on top steering gear box & second one from plate on left side steering gear box right above left pitman arm. When I get steering gear box off & go in it will be glad let you know, because this is a first for me.So Iwill be asking for any advice from any one & maybe between all of us we can fix our ps problems Thank's for any help/


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Rack has one ear broke off pin holding rod to rack was broken,which let pcs. metal tear seal up at top ps cylinder. Have new parts, seal & o rings ordered. Will let you know out come . Working on 135 m.f. not as complicated as I figured it would be, Mr. Wells is right (every half century working on ps is enough ) not that hard just so much take apart & put back.


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congrats on reaching your destination! 
RE: Mr Well's "every half century" - I agree. 
Background - I have some mechanical skills but certainly not the skill level nor tractor experience found on many of these tractor forums. I dug down and pulled the power steering cylinder this past fall. I was concerned I would lose parts or wouldnt be able to get it back together. I was methodical with the dismantle to reach the PS cylinder - so it took multiple weekends to take apart and put back together. 
I now have a nervous twitch at the thought of having to do it again....


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally got all parts in today. Will let you know in couple days how it turn's out Thank's for all info


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

Good luck with the rebuild. Based on my failure... my advise as you run your MF135... Keep feeling the metal PS tubes that are down by your left foot that connect to the power steering valve assembly. IE the metal tubes that are attached to the hoses that run the power steering fluid from the power steering pump to the PS valve assembly. As I operated the tractor, (after I had replaced the PS pump, PS hoses, and had the PS cylinder rebuilt) I kept feeling those metals tubes and for the first day or two they felt around the temperature of warm to hot bath tub water.... and everything was OK. On the day the PS leak(more like PS flow) returned those metals tube got very hot. The thermo-melt heat stik wax I used indicated the temperature was over 182 degrees. I could put my fingers on the metal tubes and after about 1 second it would be too hot to keep touching (I didnt assess to determine if one metal tube was hotter than the other). I should have just shut down the tractor right there and let things cool down. Instead I decided I would put the tractor back in its parking spot to give it a rest.... While driving the tractor back to its shed the leak returned. So keep monitoring the temp associated with those metals tubes as you operate the tractor. Good Luck!


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

PS - Just in case someone asks...We estimate that the outdoor temperature that day was around the mid-60s F.


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

I hope this message gets to you before you rebuild. One thing that I plan to do and regret not doing. There are three thin metal tubes that transfer Power Steering Fluid between the PS cylinder and the PS valve assembly. I never checked to see of those thin tubes were clear and allowing the PS fluid to flow freely. A friend recommended while disassembled either blowing air thru the tubes or pushing a week-wacker plastic line thru the thin metal tubes. Im typing quickly so please send a question if any of the above is unclear. Thanks. Good Luck!


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes I took those 3 lines off & blew air thur them. Finally got her back together & was only able drive her around & around between rain showers for about 15 mins. every thing is working great right now. Just a short recap what was done . New steering valve, ps pump,lines, rebuilt steering cylinder. This was a first for me. Actually more scary than complicated worst part is removing everything just to get parts you need work on. The steering valve has 5 springs 5 spacers & 10 plungers, 5 ball bearings, the springs in mine were all broken So taking Mr. Wells advice I ordered new one. Ordered repair kit for ps cylinder & rebuilt it. Have plenty work do so in few days I will let you know if old gal still works Thanks for the advice & moral support


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Phil321 Drove tractor around for about 30 mins. no problem next day about 20 mins.driving started leaking past top seal & yes 3 hyd. lines to hot hold hand on them. I replaced top seal [ last one I had] also drilled & tapped hole in bell shape below top seal ran line to ps pump. Ran her today about 1 hour so far no leaks & 3 metal lines were lot cooler to touch. after the fact found out they make a speedy sleeve for top seal & what I think most important is most new ps pumps come with pressure set to high for older m.f. tractors. You can take tank off & lower ps pump which puts less pressure on steering control & seals. Just my thiinking ,just remember I am working with 1 brain cell. Will be using her a lot next 4 or 5 days will let you know results, again thanks to every one for advice & support.


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow!
I just saw your tuesday (april 23rd) post... I was crossing my fingers that with all the replacement parts your MF135 would run "like new!" (I am sad it didnt). I have seen the "drill and tap" posts for the MF135 but was hoping not to have to go that route ... Based on your efforts it looks like I likely will.
Keep me in the loop if the hyd lines remain cool after you've worked your MF135 a few more hours. Congrats on getting her up and running!


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

FYI - just to get his info out into tractor land. Regarding the "PSI set too high in the new pumps". I read that info and had the same concern that the pump was creating too much pressure. I tried to get the original pump rebuilt, but the Massey repair guy said the original pump was far too worn. In an attempt to address the new pump PSI issue I ended up paying the extra $ and got a new Massey Ferguson brand PS pump hoping that Massey had designed their pump to work well with their old MF135. But the leak (more like flow) still occurred. Based on all the parts you replaced ... maybe it is the new pump PSI rating causing the issue. Side note - I sent Massey Ferguson a question regarding this subject of "pump PSI set too high"... and received no response.


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

phil321 sorry about not replying back any sooner. Have put 22 hours on tractor ( 4 1/2 hours ) at one time. Every thing work's fine. Fluid lines stay on high side of warm not so hot you can't hold hand on them. New ps pump, ps control valve,rebuilt ps cylinder. Should have checked psi on ps pump & put speedy sleeve on steering column shaft where top seal runs. Because after 50 yrs. use that seal has worn steering column shaft, but unless I have a problem with ps leaking I will live with it. Will let you know if I have a problem or find sure fix ps issue. Thanks to everyone for all info & moral support.


----------



## phil321 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congrats DaisyKid on resolving the issue! Keep me in the loop if anything changes. I waited to respond until I could talk to my friend who was the previous owner of my MF135. One thing I learned is that my MF135 power steering fluid leak is always associated with the air valve associated with the gear box. The power steering fluid has never leaked out of the top of the steering column.
Question - The part of the steering column shaft where you taped your new connecting hose into .... Does that part of the column normally contain Power Steering fluid? Or does it only contain PS fluid when something leaks and allows fluid into that part of the column?
Any thoughts from anyone in Tractor land would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks much
Phil


----------



## Mr. McClain (Sep 29, 2021)

Daisy Kid said:


> Have power steering fluid leaking out vent on steering column does anyone know how to fix problem and where _I_ can order repair kit. Thanks for any information you may have.


SOLVED I put a new seal on the column ,didn't fix IT Then a $700 steering valve ,didn't fix IT did more things than I can even remember then I took 6 inches of 3/8 inch natural fiber rope for 29 cents took off the top bushing on the column (right under the steering wheel) wrapped the rope around the shaft took a 1inch piece of pipe and drove it below the weep hole. When I start it up it drips a little then no leak at all


----------

